# Bavaria over christmas period



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,

sorry if this is a repeat question 

Booked the tunnel for christmas leaving on the wednesday before christmas eve and returning 16 days later  .

thought of western France but been loads times :roll: and its the same distance as lake Constance doorway to Bavaria.
We`ve been here late spring before and loved the area so thought it might make a nice place for the christmas period.

As we have refilable gas heating aint a problem and fancy Fussen and the mountain areas, question time:

is it cheaper to buy snow chainss enroute through germany or at Bavaria?

how busy are the Stelplatz over the christmas period [as they only have christmas eve off work]?

Is there plenty to see at that time of year or is it like France all shut up? long way to go for nowt.

we would like to stop off for a few days at certain spots rather than keep moving on as we usually do 

route would be through Belgum and luxembourg to freiberg etc.

whats the chance of being snowed in?

thanks inadvance for all your help


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Bump 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had Christmas in the van last year in Germany but around the Harz region and the East. It was great. You wont find anywhere open on Christmas day but its business as usual for the rest of the time. Most Christmas markets usually finish on the 24th but a few stay open until after Christmas, you migh be lucky and get one.
SW Bavaria, scenery wise is a stunning region, you'll love it.

Opinions differ on snow chains and I don't know about the cost in Germany but I'm in the 'get them before you go' school, then you are well prepared and can also have a practice fit on a nice snow free driveway before the trip. Make sure you get heavy duty chains, I have Konig T2's via Skidrive.

Not sure about the snow down there at that time of year, I think they tend to get it more towards February onwards but it can happen any time from late autumn onwards. Obviously they are geared up for snow, so main routes are always cleared quickly but you need to be aware that if there is snow or ice still on the road then Germany expects you to drive with the appropriate equipment fitted according to the conditions, ie winter tyres, obviously not cost effective for just a one off holiady, so if it is still snowy or icy, park up until it is cleared, if you don't and get caught you will be fined on the spot.

Theres a couple of stellplatze now at Fussen, obviously while in that area make sure you visit the fairytale castle at Neuschwanstein and a detour to the southwest and the charming town of Oberstdorf, stunning little town in beautiful scenery nestled in amogst the mountains and theres a handy stellplatz there as well. 
Garmisch is nice, but the old Eistadion stellplatz has closed down, you used to be able to overnight in the carpark at the base of the Olympic Skijump, you'd have to check if that is still allowed. There is also a private stellplatz to the north of Garmisch called Alpencamp Wank. 
For a really out of the way location, visit the stellplatz at Fall at the side of the Alpenstrasse, south of Lenggries, beautiful little place in forestland on the edge of the Sylvensteinsee, the stelplatz has little glades where you can nestle in for the night, the lake freezes in witer and if it snows then it is magical.

They are all in the database. Can't see as you'll have problems getting in to most Stellplatze and theres loads more in the usual books and the database.

A good route down is to follow the Romantischestrasse, and then maybe follow the Alpenstrasse along southern Bavaria, check out these routes here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

LPG is available, but not as widespread as France, if you have a TomTom then I can recommend the following POI for D, A & CH...

http://www.gas-tankstellen.de/export/poi_tt.php?pass=gas-tankstellen.de&gas=lpg

Also, if you can get hold of a Falk Maxi atlas then all the LPG stations are marked on there.

Have a good one.

Pete


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

in Germany Christmas is celebrated on the evening of the 24th, so once the shops close at that day - usually latest until 18:00 - it will become *very* quiet. (Except for the occasional fire brigade or ambulance if somewhere a christmas tree has caught fire.) Don't expect any restaurants to be open, and even most petrol stations will be closed. Stellplatz will be empty, with some private-run sites even completely closed. So I strongly recommend to have everything topped up (water, propane, food etc.) until then.

Then, both 25th and 26th December are public holidays, though in some areas some shops might be open on 26th. Restaurants, if open, will mostly be fully booked. Some stellplatz will start to fill up again, especially if weather is nice.

Talking about weather: In the German lowlands it is a common pattern that first snow falls between end of November and mid-December, but melts away rather quickly just before Christmas, giving way for temperatures around or above +10 degrees C. A "White Christmas" is an unlikely event in Germany. The next snowfall is likely to happen in early January. In the mountains, however, depending on altitude, it is more likely to have snow.

About snow chains: Don't expect that you will get them at bargain prices, and in the required size, once it starts snowing. So I go along with Pete and suggest that you buy them before departure.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gully (Mar 3, 2009)

try out camping tennesee at Mittenwalt, it has everything you need.

gully


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

cheers guys,

just got back from Devizes "weekend break" , was aware of the Germn christmas breaks etc. we always run full water ,food,fuel and gas as you never know were you`ll end up.  

soudns good to me as we can visit relatives at Dortmund on return leg , havent done the "Romantic strasse" so would be good to loop back north from Fussen.

Must ge t a upto date lpg poi list for the Garmin , we use the Boardatlas and if in dowt just wild camp  .


----------

